# Main > News >  Fantasy art kit - for use with Virtual tabletop softwares

## Shockbolt

Hello,

My name is Raymond Gaustadnes and I'm a freelance digital artist living in Norway. I'm currently running a kickstarter project, named "Game Master's Campaign - Fantasy art kit" and I'm kinda "reluctantly" seeking out any forums I can find that are about Virtual tabletop softwares, in order to show that my project is live and possibly finding Game Masters, module makers or game developers in general that might have use of my artwork with their games.

The kit will contain, in the end: terrain maps, tiles to construct structures ontop of the terrain, decals to give variation to the terrain and a massive bunch of items, objects, creatures, monsters and fantasy characters to place ontop of the finished campaign map(s). Everything will come in 3 sizes, the largest versions allows you to print out the artwork, for use with your physical rpg campaigns should you wish for that.

The intended use for this kit, or should I say kits as I plan to create smaller addons to the main kit, it for digital use. You either load everything inside your VTT of choice and put together the map there, or take the terrains and tiles into any software capable of handling PNG files (transparent backgrounds), create your maps there and then bring the maps and tokens into your VTT of choice.

I have started painting the kit but there's tons of work to be done still. I've posted updates and examples for the kit over the last weeks in another forum, with some really nice feedback.

I've worked with many game companies in the past, creating artwork for various physical and digital games, you can see some of them here (be warned, you'll find new and not so recent artwork in the gallery  :Smile:  )  http://shockbolt.deviantart.com

And then there's the kickstarter project page here: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/...antasy-art-kit

Don't feel obliged to back it, but there are some nice rewards for the higher pledge levels, such as acquiring a license to use my artwork for your commercial projects, those rewards are limited. 

Last but not least, here are some larger sized previews of the tokens and tiles, keep in mind: all creatures, monsters, characters, objects and items will come without backgrounds, this allows you to place and rotate them any way you want ontop of your maps. Files for digital use will be of reasonable size(sizes, as they will vary in size as to what the tokens are, dragons will be larger than goblins etc). A fantasy player character might be 128x128 pixels in size, more than enough to show some nice details in the token when used, or 64x64 pixels.

----------


## ravells

Hi Shockbolt, Welcome to the guild.  I have moved your post to the news sub-forum - hopefully it should get more views here and you may get more backers for your kickstarter project.  I hope that you spend a bit more time at the guild  - your art looks great and I'd love to see the map elements you will be producing.

----------


## Shockbolt

> Hi Shockbolt, Welcome to the guild.  I have moved your post to the news sub-forum - hopefully it should get more views here and you may get more backers for your kickstarter project.  I hope that you spend a bit more time at the guild  - your art looks great and I'd love to see the map elements you will be producing.


Many thanks! Going into new forums and finding the appropriate sections to post in can be tricky sometimes  :Smile: 

I bet you'll see more of my art when I start mapping out my own Fantasy Universe for the graphic novel named "Fallen", after I've finished the kickstarter art kits.

----------


## Lukc

Welcome and well-met!  :Smile:

----------


## Shockbolt

> Welcome and well-met!


Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## Gamerprinter

I know Raymond from RPGFreelancers.org - a site mostly dedicated to the development of products for Iron Crown Enterprises games like HARP and Rolemaster. He does excellent artwork, no? He'd know me by my real name - Michael Tumey.

GP

----------


## Shockbolt

> I know Raymond from RPGFreelancers.org - a site mostly dedicated to the development of products for Iron Crown Enterprises games like HARP and Rolemaster. He does excellent artwork, no? He'd know me by my real name - Michael Tumey.
> 
> GP


Hello Michael, nice to find familiar names in here as well  :Smile:

----------


## Shockbolt

A couple of previews, made with some of the tiles, terrains, decals and tokens made so far for the base Fantasy art kit. The purpose of these two previews were to create wooden structures, using two wood tile sets to be found with the base Fantasy art kit:

----------


## jtougas

These are really good  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Very Nice work

----------


## ravells

Iron spikes! It has iron spikes!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Shockbolt

> Iron spikes! It has iron spikes!!!


Yes! I made a few thousand tokens and tiles for Angband, the roguelike game. Most of those were painted in a large format, before scaling them down to fit in with the 64x64 pixels tileset I designed, or 64x128 for the taller tokens. Iron spikes were among those tokens  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shockbolt

Free of charge, the Minimap kit will be provided with all base Fantasy art kits. The minimap kit allows you to create fantasy/medieval maps, and then hand them out to your players during a rpg campaign. Here are some of the compass symbols that will be coming with the Minimap kit, along with tiles and tokens to create the rest of the interior and exterior maps, such as creating dungeon levels, house levels or terrains.

----------


## Shockbolt

As said in the previous post, the Minimap kit will come free of charge with the Fantasy art kit, enabling you as a developer or GM, to create...minimaps to hand out to the players. Obviously, some work is required to be done, such as drawing roads, rivers, lakes onto the map. Below you'll see some work in progress examples of what you can design using the contents of the minimap kit:





Using the terrain map symbols/tiles and spending a few minutes drawing roads, rivers and lakes, adding text, you might end up with something like this for use with your campaign:





Finished Minimap kit will contain a lot more terrain, tile & token variations, possibly even various wax seals and more.

----------


## Shockbolt

Tonights produce of tokens for the Fantasy art kit, this preview includes a few weapons painted earlier.

The "normal" tokens seen here, represents the quality and detail of the tokens that will come with the Fantasy art kit and it's addon kits. Expect the special items to look even better and have more details to them.

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

Thats a realy nice quality you have there! I wish you Luck with your campaign on Kickstarters.
Also this is very inspiring for my own future Map-Kickstarter Campaign, thank you for your contribution here.

----------

